# Two Questions Regarding Upcoming Pegasus Photoetch



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm working on my list of items to be included in a photoetch set for the upcoming Pegasus kit and thought I'd throw a couple of questions:

1: What names would people like included on the photoetch set? I'll be including raised lettering (in the correct letterform) for Pegasus, but what other names would people like? (I won't consider off-the-wall names - I'm speaking of ones that fit within universe.)

2: Should I include PE gun turrets? The resin ones that were released for Galactica are fantastic so I don't think it's necessary to include them for Pegasus since someone will make them. (When I designed the Galactica PE set the resin turrets weren't available.)


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

One thing that comes to mind is the area where the "head" transitions to the main body there appears to be a flat, featureless area on the model, perhaps some detail bits for that area.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The Mercury class Battlestar _Pegasus_ was the only onscreen version seen or mentioned, however a _Mercury_ named class ship seems logical.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> The Mercury class Battlestar _Pegasus_ was the only onscreen version seen or mentioned, however a _Mercury_ named class ship seems logical.


is the Pegasus coming before Xmas


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Of the known Battlestars listed in the re-imagined series, we know of the Galactica as a 'one of ' class ship. The Pegasus is a newer Mercury class, the others mentioned are as follows, classes of which are unknown.

Columbia

Atlantia

Solaria

Athena

Triton

Valkyrie

Yashuman

Vortex

Uned

Erasmus

Night Flight

In addition Original series Battlestars mentioned were:

Pacifica

Acropolis

Rycon

Prometheus

Cerberus

To my knowledge these are the only 'universe' ships mentioned in either series. Anyone know of others?


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

How about sticking with names of mythological creatures. Pegasus, Cerberus, Hydra, Lamia, Chimera, Fury, Minotaur, Typhon, Sphinx, Harpy, etc.?
The Gods. Mercury (Hermes), Mars (Ares), Hades (Pluto), Hephaistos (Vulcan), Kronos (Saturn), Poseidon (Neptune), Zeus (Jupiter), etc.?
Names for violent weather. Thunder, Lightning, Typhoon, Hurricane, Cyclone, Tsunami, Tornado, Monsoon, Wildfire, etc.?
I don't know, just a thought.
And yes, I'd like to see some P.E. gun turrets, but smaller than the Galactica turrets so they can be placed around different parts of the Pegasus. Other than the guns around the landing bay openings I'm not really seeing much in the way of armament on the Beast.
Will there be internal landing bay "Ribs" like the Galactica?
I bought a Galactica P.E. set, so I'm happy to see that your doing one for the Pegasus. Thanks.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Will your PE set include details for inside the hangar pods?


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

I think you should definitely include the Mercury, Pegasus, Columbia, and maybe Theseus (if you haven't, go play Diaspora. It's a BSG flight simulator and just awesome.) 
The guns that come with the Peg look pretty good, but I know your PE guns for the Galactica are worlds better. Also, the turrets on the Pegasus are a little simpler in design than the Galactica's. I'd love to see them included.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Paulbo said:


> 1: What names would people like included on the photoetch set? I'll be including raised lettering (in the correct letterform) for Pegasus, but what other names would people like? (I won't consider off-the-wall names - I'm speaking of ones that fit within universe.)


So, "Woofypants" is right out?


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

John P said:


> So, "Woofypants" is right out?


Aaaah man...
So then we shouldn't even ask for names from My Little Pony? There goes the Brony market.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Here's another thought. If you're including other names for the ship itself, what are the chances of having nameplates made for the base? It would be weird having the Atlantia on a Pegasus base.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I think sticking with canon names is likely best, tho some names I'd like to suggest are: 

_Hades_
_Prometheus_
_Olympus_ or _Olympia_
_Ares_
_Poseidon_
_Hercules_

Resin guns would be great, particularly for those who might wish to up-gun their battlestars. I never felt that _Pegasus_ had enough guns to warrant her being such a big, bad ship. 



Ductapeforever said:


> Of the known Battlestars listed in the re-imagined series, we know of the Galactica as a 'one of ' class ship. The Pegasus is a newer Mercury class, the others mentioned are as follows, classes of which are unknown.
> 
> Columbia
> 
> ...


Curious to know your references for _Yashuman_ and _Vortex_? Were those in the original TNS Series? Or perhaps later in the *Caprica* series...? 


> In addition Original series Battlestars mentioned were:
> 
> Pacifica
> 
> ...


Gotta correct you here - _Cerberus_ and Prometheus were never mentioned on-screen, but were mentioned in some fan fiction, as well as I've read where it's said that some patches were made up to represent _Cerberus_, but nothing ever made it on-screen giving a name. 

Those TOS ship names mentioned on-screen are:

_Atlantia, Pacifica, Acropolis_ and _Triton_ in "Saga of a Star World", Acropolis being heard in background chatter. 

Mentioned during the run of TOS are: 
_Columbia_ - "Gun on Ice Planet Zero" 
_Rycon_ - "Take the Celestra"

And, of course, _Pegasus_. 

I'm still hoping that we'll see some RTF ships at some point in the future, as well. A Multi-pack with a few would be DaBomb!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I simply Googled 'Battlestar List' and the list was included in the Article. Now before you say so, I DO realise Wikipedia is NOT the 'End All, BE All 'for factual information , they cite their sources , some were simply seen on charts and reports that appeared on screen. I took it with a generous helping of salt! LOL!

My source:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battlestar_(fictional_spaceship)

http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/List_of_battlestars_(TRS)#Yashuman


----------



## RexMaximus (Aug 18, 2011)

Griffworks said:


> Curious to know your references for _Yashuman_ and _Vortex_? Were those in the original TNS Series? Or perhaps later in the *Caprica* series...?


Yashuman was either a battlestar or a Viper pilot named during the Cylons' opening attack in _The Plan_. It might have been the same class as _Valkyrie_ though.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

So, were there any further developments on this P.E. set? I'm curious to know what will be included. Thanks.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm starting on it early next week. Nothing to see yet.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Just like the rest of your products Paul, I'm sure they'll be fantastic!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Rob!

BTW - prototype layouts will be going out to someone else on the boards who will be working on a complementary product. Won't say who or what, but I think people will be psyched on what he and his business partner have in store. :devil:

Just so you know, the fact that he'll be getting prototype layouts will not affect his product if there are minor changes in the PE.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Paulbo said:


> BTW - prototype layouts will be going out to someone else on the boards who will be working on a complementary product. Won't say who or what, but I think people will be psyched on what he and his business partner have in store.


complementary product?!

I'm psyched already. Maybe it's a P.E. replacement name plate for the Pegasus (after you scrape off the raised lettering)?


----------



## Thome216 (May 1, 2008)

If we guess correctly, do we get a free copy of said 'complementary product?'


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes: there'll be replacement lettering ... plus several other ships' names.

No: no free copy of complimentary product ... it's not mine to make such a deal


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sounds good. Have you decided on the list of names yet, Paul?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Griff - no I haven't yet. I'll be pounding on that this week, going through the posts here an on other boards and whittle down the suggestions.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Paulbo said:


> Hi Griff - no I haven't yet. I'll be pounding on that this week, going through the posts here an on other boards and whittle down the suggestions.


Well then, I'd like to throw in a few more. After events in Blood and Chrome I'll add the five rivers of Hades:
Acheron
Cocytus
Phlegethon
Lethe
Styx

and let's not forget Charon, the devil's ferryman.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Looking FWD to any thing you come up with i know it will be good! Told that acreation is doing decals for this to.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> The Mercury class Battlestar _Pegasus_ was the only onscreen version seen or mentioned, however a _Mercury_ named class ship seems logical.


Atlantia.
Most likely the flagship of the fleet would be the latest class of battlestar.

......ok, I should read all posts before commenting.


----------

